# Oh look - the Mk2 TT Estate!



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

its a Q7... :?


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

:roll:  jeez I know! I was taking the piss. Its got the same headlights, the same font nose...its basically the same body as the Mk2 TT. As i mentioned before - when the Mk1 TT came out, no other Audi shared any of the features with it...you certainly didn't see the headlights rammed on every other Audi out!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rballtt said:


> its a Q7... :?


Its a bloody mess


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > its a Q7... :?
> ...


haha :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The Q7 is very colour dependant. In white, in a blizzard, it looks great. :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

dannys1 said:


> :roll: jeez I know! I was taking the piss. Its got the same headlights, the same font nose...its basically the same body as the Mk2 TT. As i mentioned before - when the Mk1 TT came out, no other Audi shared any of the features with it...you certainly didn't see the headlights rammed on every other Audi out!


If you think that the Q7 and the TT share the same body, then you need a phuckin' white stick. :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

vagman said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: jeez I know! I was taking the piss. Its got the same headlights, the same font nose...its basically the same body as the Mk2 TT. As i mentioned before - when the Mk1 TT came out, no other Audi shared any of the features with it...you certainly didn't see the headlights rammed on every other Audi out!
> ...




Well said that man :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They share the same styling cues, and that is a corporate thang, but a styling tragedy at the same time.

The Q7 is pointless and the TTii an opportunity squandered.

It's just a dichotomy that the better recent Audis have become at driving handling, and this is definately the case, the worse they have actually looked. Whether one likes the guppy grill is one thing. I just don't. But that Audi seem to have such a problem making the front lights look like they belong on the same car as the grill begars belief. The front light/grill relationship both proportionately and aesthetically on the A4, TT, Q7 and R8 are a mess. But that makes them recognisable and that seems to have been the objective.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

The head lights on the MKII are stunning, very aggressive...and when the adaptive xenons move like eyes....beautiful.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

moore11 said:


> The head lights on the MKII are stunning, very aggressive...and when the *adaptive xenons move *like eyes....beautiful.


Nothing original there - BMW launched these as an option for xenons on all 3 series in 2002, Citroen with the DS21 back in the 1955. Now that was a beautiful and original design unrestricted by 'corporate design language' and all the utter bollack that can make many moderns cars so unatttractive.

A Godesse.










Vorsprung dork technique.

I'd agree the rear clusters on the TTII are interesting with the 3d effect.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> moore11 said:
> 
> 
> > The head lights on the MKII are stunning, very aggressive...and when the *adaptive xenons move *like eyes....beautiful.
> ...


I always fancied one of these myself.








Has the same turning headlamps and a Maserati engine - sweet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here we go again MKIs better than the MKII - like XXXX IT IS. If you like the MKI fine, doesn't mean every one shares your view.

Hope this XXXX thread gets locked.

O look MKI Estate









When will the head up their own arse MKI (a very limited number and mainly newer/younger members admittedly) people catch on, most of the MKII owners have had a MKI or two before and CHOSE to move on to something else.

NOTE: - no abuse or mentions of the MKIs short comings have been mentioned, I like all TTs.


MOD NOTE: inappropriate language removed from this post. Swearing is for the Flame Room only. Thanks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> the TTii an opportunity squandered.


Agreed - thank god we now have the MKII.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Same story again, another thread started by a MK1 driver...

Leave them Tosh :wink: They just feel jealous i think? I would, if i drove an old car like a tt and i saw all those pic's from the beautful MK2, and when i read all the good comment's in the car magazines :wink:

oooohw look two MK2's, a baby one and his brother, they are both the same colour also


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> MOD NOTE: inappropriate language removed from this post. Swearing is for the Flame Room only. Thanks.


I was hoping the thread would get locked or deleted due to the language.
XXXX- i'll have to think of something else before it turns into a troll fest.

Will porn links do it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

the Q7 looks its best in Black.... very nice Chelsea tractor 

I wouldnt go off road in it though - its too nice 

i saw one being used as a wedding car a few months back tho!!!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Same story again, another thread started by a MK1 driver...
> 
> Leave them Tosh :wink: They just feel jealous i think? I would, if i drove an old car like a tt and i saw all those pic's from the beautful MK2, and when i read all the good comment's in the car magazines :wink:
> 
> oooohw look two MK2's, a baby one and his brother, they are both the same colour also


Lets face it, Audi have made their whole range look similar from the front and even the contours of the bonnet are the same.

I'm not knocking the MkII TT, itâ€™s a great car. I just think itâ€™s a shame Audi have made all their models look like variants of each other.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Same story again, another thread started by a MK1 driver...
> ...


Quite simply the point i was making at the begining. Didn't even knock the Mk2 TT, i simply said the Q7 looks like another version of it. The only point i am making here is its a shame the TT Mk2 blends in, in terms of looks with all the other Audis in the range, where as the Mk1 never looked like any other Audis and was a very distinguisable car. Which ever one you prefer now, and if you like the Mk2 or not - those two statements you cannot disagree with.

The only reason i can think Audi would do this, is so that all the models blend together - you still get a quialty car at the top end, but for the customers they lose who want buy a top of the range car that has a similar front end and look as say an entry model, they will make far more money from people buying A3's (or A1's) that have a similar look as the top of the range cars. I guess BMW have been doing this for years now!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dannys1 said:


> :lol: :lol:


Looks a bit like an X3. X5 or could it be a face lifted Ford Galaxy, S-Max or C-Max even? :lol:

Way to go Audi! :lol: chin up mk2ers :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Q7 is one gigantic mess - it's too big, too ugly and too late an entry into the 4x4 market - X5 has been doing all that chelsea tractor stuff for years.

That front grille has put me off all new Audi cars. The reason I liked Audi originally was the _understated_, classy style. Audi is now much more popular and that style is now _overstated_.

Next time I may have to turn to the dark side. :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> The Q7 is one gigantic mess - it's too big, too ugly and too late an entry into the 4x4 market - X5 has been doing all that chelsea tractor stuff for years.


It has to be one of the ugliest vehicles on the road.

A Q7, yesterday:












> That front grille has put me off all new Audi cars. The reason I liked Audi originally was the _understated_, classy style. Audi is now much more popular and that style is now _overstated_.


Agree. I don't like complicated car designs. The original TT style was just right. The MK2 :?



> Next time I may have to turn to the dark side. :?


Are you sure? I think BMW and Audi are trying to out-do each other in the 'who can build the ugliest car' competition:

A new BMW, yesterday:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

PaulS said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The Q7 is one gigantic mess - it's too big, too ugly and too late an entry into the 4x4 market - X5 has been doing all that chelsea tractor stuff for years.
> ...


Pre-Bangle 530d 8)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Q7 looks nothing like the MK II you Loon !

Not even the headlights

What are you talking about :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Q7 looks nothing like the MK II you Loon !
> 
> Not even the headlights
> 
> What are you talking about :lol:


Mk2 looks more like a baby version of the R8!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Dotti said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Q7 looks nothing like the MK II you Loon !
> ...


Looks nothing like that either. 
Wouldnt have ordered one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Mk2 looks more like a baby version of the R8!


Looks nothing like that either. 
Wouldnt have ordered one.[/quote]

Oh come on course it does :? . Even the petrol cap is in the same place and the lines are identical! The R8 is just faster, meatier and double the price! [smiley=stupid.gif] :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Dotti said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mk2 looks more like a baby version of the R8!
> ...


Oh come on course it does :? . Even the petrol cap is in the same place and the lines are identical! The R8 is just faster, meatier and double the price! [smiley=stupid.gif] :-*[/quote]

Specsavers are doing a 2 for 1 deal right now.
Hope this comment has been of some help.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Specsavers are doing a 2 for 1 deal right now.
Hope this comment has been of some help.[/quote]

They say love is blind! :? Besides you thought the R8 you had ordered had 4 seats! Does it? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Dotti said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


They say love is blind! :? Besides you thought the R8 you had ordered had 4 seats! Does it? :roll:[/quote]

Hope not. Ill be needing the space for the engine.
the only common lines i saw were the bonnet.
Side on looks nothing like.
Rear looks nothing like.
Front grill,lights etc, a bit like.
Think you need to archive some pics.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Specsavers are doing a 2 for 1 deal right now.
Hope this comment has been of some help.[/quote]

You the one that needs to go to specsavers mate if you can't see the similarities between the entire audi range right now.

Of course the Q7 looks like the Mk2 TT - why...well for a start of the centre feature of the front is EXACTLY the same part...the grille. The instantly makes all new Audis look the same...but in this case, the bonnet lines on the Q7 are in the same place, the lights so bear more than a striking resembelance, it even has the same bottom part as the Q7 split into 3 sections.

For you to say it looks nothing like it, is just whining desperation to not accept the truth. Everyone can see they look similar - that has no bearing on if you like it or not - the Mk2 is slightly growing on me, but not as a TT as an Audi "Family Coupe" (the way i see it) in its own right.

The fact that a number of people are saying they look similar does indeed mean if you can't see most of the population do. Where as i can safely say when the MK1 TT came out no one was getting it confused with any other car on the road nevermind any car in the Audi range...and nothing else in the Audi range even had similar headlights nevermind the same ones!

end of. There is no arguement to the above as its not an arguement or opinion is just a load of facts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

dannys1 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You the one that needs to go to specsavers mate if you can't see the similarities between the entire audi range right now.

Of course the Q7 looks like the Mk2 TT - why...well for a start of the centre feature of the front is EXACTLY the same part...the grille. The instantly makes all new Audis look the same...but in this case, the bonnet lines on the Q7 are in the same place, the lights so bear more than a striking resembelance, it even has the same bottom part as the Q7 split into 3 sections.

For you to say it looks nothing like it, is just whining desperation to not accept the truth. Everyone can see they look similar - that has no bearing on if you like it or not - the Mk2 is slightly growing on me, but not as a TT as an Audi "Family Coupe" (the way i see it) in its own right.

The fact that a number of people are saying they look similar does indeed mean if you can't see most of the population do. Where as i can safely say when the MK1 TT came out no one was getting it confused with any other car on the road nevermind any car in the Audi range...and nothing else in the Audi range even had similar headlights nevermind the same ones!

end of. There is no arguement to the above as its not an arguement or opinion is just a load of facts.[/quote]

Best you get down to specsavers and read the entire thread. Mate.
We were on about the R8.
Not the Q7.
And if you'd have read the whole thread you may have seen that i agreed to the bonnet similarities.
Hope thats cleared that up . Mate.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Best you get down to specsavers and read the entire thread. Mate.
We were on about the R8.
Not the Q7.
And if you'd have read the whole thread you may have seen that i agreed to the bonnet similarities.
Hope thats cleared that up . Mate.[/quote]

Ummm no, we were on about the Q7 - seen as i started the thread with the picture of the Q7 - if you were on abotu the R8 you'd strayed off topic! I can't really understand what your arguing with or quoting because you keep missing out the end of quote HTML and im not sure who your arguing with anymore.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I dont see an argument. I see a difference of opinion with Dottie< who in fact was the one who strayed off topic. And seeing as i've got an r8 on order, decided to put my opinion forward.
These threads on here do 90 percent of the time end up going off topic, and like i said, if you cant be bothered to read back, find the facts, its a bit pointless making a comment.


----------

